# sl4 pro vs. sl4 works



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Trying to decide, is it really worth the extra $$$ to get a s works tarmac. I have been told its a little lighter than the sl4 tarmac pro and 15% stiffer. I would spend the cash, but would rather not.
thanks.


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks like you already answered your own question. Obviously the sworks frame is going to be a little lighter, made of slightly better carbon, and more expensive. personally i would choose the sl4 pro for financial purposes. On the other hand if buying the sl4 is going to leave you wishing or wondering what the sworks is like you might as well spend the extra money. Your LBS may have a complete bike that they will let you ride before you make the decision. No matter what i am sure you will be very happy with your decision.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Full componetry versus partial. Example, Works = real red, Pro = Red/Force with a growing amount of Force for next year (so I'm told). Carbon bars, better wheels, etc. That is the deciding point, along with the dollars. Worth it to some I guess.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've learned that it's better to just spend a bit more money and get what you want in the first place because you'll always sorta regret it later.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*S Works SL4*

Again, it appears as though you have answered your own question concerning the two bikes. Being an owner of a S Works SL4, I can say that I am extremely happy with my decision to purchase the S Works. If you would be financially better off with the Pro, then make that your choice. You will have an awesome bike that will bring you a lot of enjoyment. If you are able to swing the extra money for the S Works, I would recommend it. There are indeed slight differences between the two bikes you are thinking about. Either way you will be happy with the Pro or the S Works. Both bikes will leave you smiling after you have let it all hang out on a ride. Enjoy your new bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hipo_p51 said:


> Trying to decide, is it really worth the extra $$$ to get a s works tarmac. I have been told its a* little lighter *than the sl4 tarmac pro and* 15% stiffer*. I would spend the cash, but would rather not.
> thanks.


If you're looking for tangible differences between the two, I'll answer this way. I have one Tarmac that weighs ~2 lbs. less than the other. Fit is the same and so is my performance on both bikes. I can't discern any flex on the lower end Tarmac, so a 15% increase in stiffness represents nothing more than excess to me.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## JC29 (Apr 30, 2011)

dcorn said:


> I've learned that it's better to just spend a bit more money and get what you want in the first place because you'll always sorta regret it later.


I kinda agree with this. I am also making a decision about buy a pro vs. SW... I've been waiting for 2013 lineup, since there is new SramRed on the marketn.... But now a shocking dissapointment.... Sworks with Red comes with new Roval CLX, so the price increased to 8500$. Now on the other hand... The Pro price decreased a littile, but the way I don't want it... It obviously (as seen on the photos) comes with "old" red and a 60% force. 

Hmmmmm don't know what to do now.... The Sworks became a bit to expensive (maybe if there will be a version without those wheels) and the PRO ... Well... let me just say, that there is no freakin' way that I'm gonna buy a new 2013 bike with "out of date" group....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you're looking for tangible differences between the two, I'll answer this way. I have one Tarmac that weighs ~2 lbs. less than the other. Fit is the same and so is my performance on both bikes. I can't discern any flex on the lower end Tarmac, so a 15% increase in stiffness represents nothing more than excess to me.
> 
> As always, YMMV.


Agree with PJ. Had the same debate with myself about the Roubaix and went with the Pro versus Sworks and no regret. I know I am not strong enough to feel the added stiffness of the Sworks and won't feel the few grams either. Further, I generally purchase one step down from the best as a sweet spot...understanding there is generally dimiishing return with the best of anything...from cars to washing machines.

I do agree with dcorn though...don't settle if you have doubt. Get what you want and feel no regret or you will doubt your purchase and eventually upgrade anyway.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the food for thought. I think I will hit some shops today and give them both a try. hopefully side by side and see if I notice anything.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pulled the trigger, bought a s-works tarmac frame set today. Now let the build begin.
Its the matte black with white and red. Sweet looking frame. 
My 2001 lemond with full 7600 dura ace is not going to be happy.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

*Nice*

Awesome that is the one I got, built it up with New Red and a Quarq. (Zipps for race day.)


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats the one, however mine came with the black and white seat tube. Already made list of stuff to buy, and it will mostly be dura ace with the s works crank set if I can find one.
Wheel set still a mystery. ideas?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I was hoping for the black post but this is what was in the box. Oh well. Can't wait to see your new bike, post it up when you get it. Be well.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Just so I understand, a newbie (like me) will probably not appreciate any discernible difference between the S-Works and Pro models, correct? I've been going back/forth between S-Works/Pro SL4/Venge for a bit now. Pro is probably more than enough bike for me as is, but I don't feel entirely comfortable going Pro knowing there's a "better" bike for just a "little" bit more $. From what I gathered, I should go S-Works to avoid any buyer's remorse. Off to LBS to test ride.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Buyer remorse is a b*tch, if the price difference in the two is not a hardship go with the Best and forget the rest......


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks g-Bike. Sounds about right. I don't think I'd be too pleased when a S-Works pulls up beside me while on a Specialized and suffer bike "envy". Then again, I wouldn't be too pleased when I'm riding S-Works and I get smoked by someone on Specialized. Ha. I should just focus on strengthening my "engine" and get the most bike I can afford. Thanks again.


----------

